# bottom bracket, box guide compatibility



## zipdog (Dec 28, 2007)

I am rebuilding a big hit spec 05, and i want to change the crankset from a truvativ hussefelt (isis bottom bracket 73mm shell, 118mm spindle) to a truvativ holzfeller 1.1 dh with a truvativ team howitzer bottom bracket. I have a truvativ box guide (iscg) on the bike now and plan on installing a mpr chain tensioner/guide in the future. My question is, since the howitzer BB has external bearings the spindle length is probably wider than the isis BB,can i still use the truvativ box guide and will i be able to use a mpr set up in the future. Is anyone using a external BB with a (iscg chain tensioner/guide).


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Internal or external BB doesn't have any effect on chainline. 68/73mm external BB are very easy to adjust chainline, esp if the BB is 68mm.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

zipdog said:


> I am rebuilding a big hit spec 05, and i want to change the crankset from a truvativ hussefelt (isis bottom bracket 73mm shell, 118mm spindle) to a truvativ holzfeller 1.1 dh with a truvativ team howitzer bottom bracket. I have a truvativ box guide (iscg) on the bike now and plan on installing a mpr chain tensioner/guide in the future. My question is, since the howitzer BB has external bearings the spindle length is probably wider than the isis BB,can i still use the truvativ box guide and will i be able to use a mpr set up in the future. Is anyone using a external BB with a (iscg chain tensioner/guide).


I think you are on the wrong forum. This forum concerns Internal gear hubs (IGH). You might want to try the drivetrain forum.


----------



## zipdog (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry i didn't realize i was in the wrong forum.


----------

